# Fuel consumption at idle



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Does anyone smarter than me know the rate of fuel consumption at idle for the 1.6 liter diesel engine?


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

I believe my car uses .6 - .9 liter per hour. Depends on weather conditions as well.


----------



## rauan (Apr 14, 2021)

How bad is it for engine if it is kept running on parking for longer time? Like 30 mins or an hour a day.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

rauan said:


> How bad is it for engine if it is kept running on parking for longer time? Like 30 mins or an hour a day.


Don't know, but if the power is out (like in Texas a couple months ago) and I want to use an inverter to run the furnace, running the car in the driveway is how I'm doing it.


----------



## rauan (Apr 14, 2021)

Barry Allen said:


> Don't know, but if the power is out (like in Texas a couple months ago) and I want to use an inverter to run the furnace, running the car in the driveway is how I'm doing it.


I run my inverter generator for that. 

I don't think I will run it so long on idle, but just wanted to check because my wife sometimes drives our kids to and from school which often includes 15-20 min of wait times.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Can you run a furnace on a inverter hooked to the car? Would need to high watts and hooked to the battery.

Semi's use .7 to .8 an hour. 
A 1.5 shouldn't use more then .5.

Better off using a inverter generator. They're not that expensive these days.


----------



## rauan (Apr 14, 2021)

I run my home furnace connecting it to inverter generator, not the car.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

rauan said:


> How bad is it for engine if it is kept running on parking for longer time? Like 30 mins or an hour a day.


idling is bad for diesel

thats why you high idle it, to keep temps warm, prevent cylinder wash, fuel diluting the oil

even worse with emissions diesels


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> Can you run a furnace on a inverter hooked to the car? Would need to high watts and hooked to the battery.


Yes. The gas furnace at my parents' house is plugged right into a standard 120v outlet in the furnace closet, so it's not drawing more than 1,600 watts. It's probably several hundred (maybe 700-800) watts for the air circulation fan and then a little bit more to run the electronics and gas igniter and whatever. In a pinch, I could hook an inverter to a car battery idling in the driveway and use an extension cord through a window to at least run the furnace intermittently - Iwould heat the house up to about 78 degrees and then unplug everything and shut down until it drops into the low 60s again. Lather, rinse, repeat. From the low 60s the house can heat to high 70s in less than an hour, so run a car for an hour at a time.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

What about the fridge?


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> What about the fridge?


When it's cold, we put the cold stuff outside.


----------

